# Tight wad turkey choke by Primos???



## bigmike

Have you guys ever used this choke in a mossberg 835 12 gauge with hevi-shot? Thanks!


----------



## DGF

Mike,

I patterened this choke in my Mossberg 835 last year (20" bbl) with hevi-shot, 3" #6. The performance was good out to about 30 yards, after that the pattern was sparse. I had better luck with this tube and Wincester Supreme 3" #5's. This brough the range a little bit further (not much) and was not as 'splotchy'. From the research I've done when looking into choke combos for this gun the longer barreled guns do much better. Everyone with a 20" bbl had a hard time finding the perfect combo.

This year I picked up a Remington 870 with 26" bbl. and added the tightwad choke again. With 3 1/2" Winchester Supremes #5 I'm confident at 45 yards although I doubt I'll take a shot that far. I'm sure the added barrel length has helped with the velocity and pattern. 

Good luck,

~Dan~


----------



## omega58

I have a 935 with a 28" barrel, Undertaker choke (bought from Dick's for $2.97 on clearance) for HS and Hevi 13 31/2" #6s patterns well out past 50 yards, and still patterns great at 25 yards. I had a 835 with 24" barrel and great patterns out of that as well.

Not sure about the Tightwad, but the 835/935 patterns the best of any 12 gauge gun we tested in our group. . .I would go with #6s and see what you find out.


----------



## lking

I am a huge primos fan for many of their items, but I would advise you to go with the jellyhead tube if you still have the option. I have fired the jelly through several different guns including the Mossy 835 and the results were very good. 232 pellets in a 10" circle at 30 yards, 173 pellets in 10" at 40 yards.


----------



## adam bomb

I dont know about the tight wad, but ive had great luck with their jelly head and copper plated mags.


----------



## duckcommander101

My Dad uses a Tightwad Choke, it does a great job with lead based shot but does not hold a great pattern beyond 30 with heavier than metal loads. He shoots Rem 2 3/4" 4s and it patterns well out to 40 yards.

I have been shooting a Jellyhead with 3" Hevi #5s for several years and it patterns well out to 50 yards; but I've never tried a shot on paper past 50 to give results of any further distances.


----------



## chris_l

Ive had good luck with the tightwad with my sx2 out to 40 yards shooting 3.5 win. extended range 5s.


----------



## uhl08

I have the primos tight wad and let me tell you, it is amazing. I've used it in my rem. 870 and its great but my dad has the mossy 835 and has used it with 3 1/2 4 shot and shot a turkey at 60 yards at dropped it like a rock!:lol:


----------

